# MBTI type most likely to enjoy programming



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm interested in seeing which MBTI type you guys think enjoy programming the most. Not necessarily what type chooses a career in that field most often but which would ENJOY it most.

Thanks people!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I think it'll be INTP. Programming, at least in my point of view, seems like something that requires a bunch of thinking; in essence it's not something that one can just jump into and hopes to do well. It seems to require a good understanding of the concept itself before you can piece it together. That's the best way I can put it. I'm having trouble explaining this.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> I think it'll be INTP. Programming, at least in my point of view, seems like something that requires a bunch of thinking; in essence it's not something that one can just jump into and hopes to do well. It seems to require a good understanding of the concept itself before you can piece it together. That's the best way I can put it. I'm having trouble explaining this.



I took a programming class at a private university once and hated it. Too much rote memorization, busywork, and focus on minutia.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

My dad's an INFJ and he's a computer programmer for a living.


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

Depends what kind. I think heavy Te introverts would be the most interested in programming for a living, it's a good paying, largely asocial and highly routine, meticulous and structured job, so perfect for IxTJs.

As for more hobby-like, shorter and more creative programming problems, I'm going with Ti types, especially ENTPs and both IxTPs.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Malkovich said:


> Depends what kind. I think heavy Te introverts would be the most interested in programming for a living, it's a good paying, largely asocial and highly routine, meticulous and structured job, so perfect for IxTJs.
> 
> As for more hobby-like, shorter and more creative programming problems, I'm going with Ti types, especially ENTPs and both IxTPs.


Yeah I'm Ti dominant and just started programming and I'm really enjoying it. Haven't quite reached the point at which it can take a number of hours to fix the smallest problems so we'll see in a few weeks!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Malkovich said:


> Depends what kind. I think heavy Te introverts would be the most interested in programming for a living, it's a good paying, largely asocial and highly routine, meticulous and structured job, so perfect for IxTJs.
> 
> As for more hobby-like, shorter and more creative programming problems, I'm going with Ti types, especially ENTPs and both IxTPs.


I've never managed to wrap my head around programming. I've been much better with stuff like math, but programming has remained an enigma for me.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> I've never managed to wrap my head around programming. I've been much better with stuff like math, but programming has remained an enigma for me.


How did you approach programming?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

SpectrumOfThought said:


> How did you approach programming?


Well generally when I did programming, it was for a class. So I was mostly trying to get assignments done. So I tried looking for programming advice on the Internet, glanced at my textbook, but really couldn't figure out how to apply that to my assignments. If someone was explaining programming stuff, I guess I could understand it to some extent, but I could never know how to apply it.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

I do programming, and I never doubted that any type of MBTI can do the same too, equally.
But this time I must admit a lot of my INTP friends are an expert in this field.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

INTP imo.

My brother is an INTP and he is a computer engineer/programmer.


----------



## StephMC (Jan 25, 2011)

Ti doms (IxTPs) and ENTPs, for different reasons. Ti would enjoy programming for the sake of creativity and analysis. I myself enjoy losing myself in [sometimes pointless] programs just because I enjoy the process of designing, creating, and coding. ENTPs would enjoy the endless possibilities.

I couldn't really comment much on whether or not non-Ti types would "enjoy" it. I think IxTJs are _good_ at it, but do they enjoy it? In my experience, not really. I'm a programmer/analyst for a living, and I've had 4 IxTJ project managers. They much rather push of the actual coding to their team (and not just because that's what they're supposed to do... they've actually expressed they rather not do it). 

I've also heard an INFJ express they really enjoy the designing interfaces, but that's not actually coding.


----------



## kius (Mar 30, 2013)

INTPs, with INTJs and ENTPs not far behind. Also INFJs, ISTPs and INFPs.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am an INFJ and I'm a data analyst. I enjoy it. I'm also currently learning some programming languages. Hoping to break into that field to expand my skills. Not sure though if that is typical of INFJs?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

la_revolucion said:


> I am an INFJ and I'm a data analyst. I enjoy it. I'm also currently learning some programming languages. Hoping to break into that field to expand my skills. Not sure though if that is typical of INFJs?


Yes, my friend is an INFJ and does Network Engineering. For her degree though she had to do a fair amount of programming and is rather good at it so maybe it's a fairly enjoyable thing for some INFJs


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

INTx, I think? 
However, I am inclined to believe that certain INTJs like myself may enjoy programming more than the typical INTP lot because it involves implementation of algorithms and not a pure intellectual pursuit? Just thinking out loud here. That said, there is no doubt most INTPs would excel at programming considering how they can turn just about anything into their field of expertise once they've set their mind to it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

A lot of people I know who are into programming are INTPs.


----------



## minas (May 18, 2011)

In general I think INTJ, INTP and ENTP are more likely to enjoy it. INTJ would be very good at implementing known algorithms, methods and making code smooth and optimal. INTP and ENTP would look at it as a challenge to solve problems, finding new ways, just that INTP will be less likely to get bored, more immersed, ENTP would be good at seeing how it should actually look at the end and also foresee problems


----------

